# Part Time Work and Jobseekers Allowance



## klin (21 Oct 2009)

I apologise in advance if this is in the wrong section or has been covered before. Basically I have been on Job seekers benefit since January as I was made redundant. As I am only 23 and had been working partime in the tax year of 07 (I was attending uni) and therefore they calculated my entitlement as 160.10/week. The Community Welfare Officer paid the difference of 44 euro. The coummunity welfare officer told me to apply for job seekers allowance instead which I did in July. Only now are they getting around to processing it. In the meantime I have been applying away for jobs and had an interview for a Department store in Northern Ireland. The problem is that it's only a temporary post for Christmas and I would only get a 16 hour contract. How would this effect my Job seekers allowance. Would I be entitled to anything? Is it worth my while taking the job if I'm successful?


----------



## jenn19 (22 Oct 2009)

if you were to take the job and only got 16hrs a week, you would be able to get payment for the days you werent working, the social welfare office would give you forms to get your employer to fill out to prove you werent workin those days, but you wouldnt know how long that would take to get sorted. my friend is 2months waiting for hers to get sorted! I was on jobseekers allowance and took a temporary job in the summer and when it ended i went right back to the start with my application for joballowance but luckily my community welfare officer paid it to me until it came through! I applied for it the 1st sept, only yday i got a letter to say it was sorted. I dont know would it make any difference if you are workin in northern ireland though, i would check that incase!


----------

